# Hinkley Point C Milestone



## Foxbat (Jul 18, 2018)

A major milestone has been reached in the Hinkley Point C EPR build with work starting on a rotor for the GE Arabelle steam turbine.

Although my line of work in the nuclear industry (environmental safety) never brought me in contact with turbines, I've seen a few taken apart over the years and they are incredible pieces of engineering (and a dark art as far as I was concerned).

GE Power starts Arabelle production for Hinkley Point C
Arabelle Steam Turbine | GE Steam Power

Ironically, whilst Hinkley Point goes ahead, investment overall in new nuclear builds has fallen to a five-year low.
Investment in new nuclear declines to five-year low


----------

